# 6.5 Aeolus clincher is out of stock 2/26



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

Called on clinchers and they are out of stock with no new availability date for the future. Anyone have a local shop that has some?


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

Entirely due to Whiskey November, I have a new pair of Aeolus wheels for an unreal price, better than I anticipated by far - thanks buddy - Just wanted to give you credit. Nice when Karma kicks in!


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Glad it worked out. I expect to see pics posted when they're installed... : )


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

*Lbs*

Try www.cyclingspokenhere.com. They are located in Cary, NC. Last time I was in they had a set:thumbsup:


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey 110, do you have the 6.5s yet? Looking forward to pics/report.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

AAARGGHHHHHH... All this talk about the Aeolus is making me wish I can get mine sooner. :mad2: 

I'm deciding btw the 5.0 tubulars and the 6.5 tubulars. Although I won't get either soon. Still.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> AAARGGHHHHHH... All this talk about the Aeolus is making me wish I can get mine sooner. :mad2:
> 
> I'm deciding btw the 5.0 tubulars and the 6.5 tubulars. Although I won't get either soon. Still.


I'm in the same boat as you, but I'm getting clinchers. Right now I'm leaning toward the 5.0s cause I'm worried about the crosswinds with the 6.5s. Discovery used only the 5.0s and never the 6.5s in the ToC. I think the 5.0s will be the better all around wheel.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I think Disco switched from the 6.5 to the 5.0s to cut on weight. But I think crosswinds were also a reason I guess?

yeah I think I'd get the 5.0s coz they're lighter and won't be as bad with the winds. I'm just wondering if they'll be much more different than my X Lite Carbon Aeros (32mm) in that, oh well, of course they'll be different with a deeper rim and a heavier weight!

So when're you planning to get yours? June-ish I guess for me. I HOPE. Unless, ok nevermind, can't think of an unless situation.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll be getting them as soon as I have the money to do so. Hopefully that is before June though


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> I think Disco switched from the 6.5 to the 5.0s to cut on weight. But I think crosswinds were also a reason I guess?
> 
> yeah I think I'd get the 5.0s coz they're lighter and won't be as bad with the winds. I'm just wondering if they'll be much more different than my X Lite Carbon Aeros (32mm) in that, oh well, of course they'll be different with a deeper rim and a heavier weight!
> 
> So when're you planning to get yours? June-ish I guess for me. I HOPE. Unless, ok nevermind, can't think of an unless situation.



sort of OT but uzz, if you have a 32mm wheel, i think getting the 6.5's would make more sense. off the top of my head, 6.5s are ~ 50-60mm give or take, and 5.0s are ~38/9mm???

you have something that is considered "mid-depth" and getting the 6.5's would make more sense to me, seeing as you get more of a benefit, and in any situation it is tooo windy for the 6.5's you could just go to your carbon aeros as 32mm. the times you are on the 6.5's instead of your 5.0s should be more, and there is more of a benefit there. just my .02


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

> sort of OT but uzz, if you have a 32mm wheel, i think getting the 6.5's would make more sense. off the top of my head, 6.5s are ~ 50-60mm give or take, and 5.0s are ~38/9mm???


the 5.0s are 50mm

the 6.5s are 65mm


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

waterloo said:


> the 5.0s are 50mm
> 
> the 6.5s are 65mm




did not know that (coulkd have guessed on the names though)

i still think more utility with the 6.5's for the above reasons. anything that will take outa 65mm will also take out a 50mm (in terms of tooo much cross wind, which has to be alot, genearlly people overblow crosswinds and if u have any bike hanndling skills, it isnt that bad), so go for will give you the most benefit, which only you can then decide in terms of aero/weight/cost. id go as deep as possible since the weight differences cant be thattt much.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

6.5 clincher 1745g
5.0 clincher 1600g

145g difference


6.5 tubular 1680g
5.0 tubular 1540g

140 g difference


I'm leaning toward the 5.0 clinchers. I think they're the best combination of "aeroness" and weight. If you look at most other manufacturer's deep section offerings that are used in the pro peloton, they are mostly 50-54mm.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

You mean you didn't know that the 5.0s are 50mm and the 6.5s are 65mms allons-y? :mad2: 

140g ain't much for the tubulars but somehow having a near 1700g wheelset seems like well, err, heavy. Zipps are lighter but nahhh, I'm not gonna get Zipps. It's just coz I think they're too common and well, I wanna stick with the Trek/Bontrager combo just coz I feel like it. And the Aeolus wheels are really strong too so yeah.

While 15mm would probably not make much of a difference in terms of crosswinds, I think the 6.5s would be slightly more prone to crosswind effect in that you need to be a little more well, vigilant so to speak when using them as compared to the 5.0s

Both cost the same from Bontrager. I'm still undecided but I guess I have a few months to do that now eh?  

Of course if the winds are strong, I could just swap my front wheel back to my carbon aeros since that's where the problem lies anyway.


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> You mean you didn't know that the 5.0s are 50mm and the 6.5s are 65mms allons-y? :mad2:
> 
> 140g ain't much for the tubulars but somehow having a near 1700g wheelset seems like well, err, heavy. Zipps are lighter but nahhh, I'm not gonna get Zipps. It's just coz I think they're too common and well, I wanna stick with the Trek/Bontrager combo just coz I feel like it. And the Aeolus wheels are really strong too so yeah.
> 
> ...


honestly didnt - never really looked at bonti's when i was looking at wheels because imo, there are way better values out there (plus im sponsored by another company). thats another subject though.

for me, id take 15mm over 140g any day. i can spit 140g over the course of a race. i can take 140g off my bike pretty easily - any number of easy to get/common "lightweight" parts out there such as zero g's, an slr, use alien or ritchey wcs, m2 racer, etc etc. 

however, you cant add 15mm to your rims just like that. you are stuck at a certain depth. if one is proven to be more aero, faster on everything but the steepest of hills, that to me makes more sense. in pretty much everything but a straight hillclimb, with no run in, id rather have deeper and heavier wheels any day. you have to do way more work getting to the hill than going up it (in a race, generally).

thats what i was saying about more utility w. 6.5 vs 5.0. if it is windy enough to make you think you cant use your deep dish, you still have the aero's. anything that will make you think you cant ride a 65mm deep rim (say 45mph winds) will also make you htink you cant ride a 50mm deep rim. again, the whole crosswind thing is blown out of proportion. if you have any bike handling skills to speak of, its not a big deal in *most* conditions.

then again, 1680 is a porker of a wheelset.  then again, arent the aeros pretty light? i dont know why, but bonti wheels just dont do it for me. they are generally pretty sturdy (ive put a pair of race's through heck and trained thousands of miles on them, but tahts because they were sitting around and cost me nothing). i feel like there are way better deals out there for the money. but its your $$, do with it what makes you happy.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Haha.

Well, my x lite carbon aeros are 1400g, give and take a little. Yeah I think the 65mms would make more sense I guess. Now that I've pre-decided, I wish I can pre-buy the thing :mad2:


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

What do you guys think about a 5.0 up front with a 6.5 in the rear like the Zipp 343s?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Was thinking the sme thing too at times. But I doubt shops sell em that way so yeah...

I think I'll probably go with the 6.5s I guess.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Uzzie, I can see why you're gonna go with the 6.5s because you have the Carbon Aeros and the difference between those and the 5.0s is very little, so going with the 6.5s seems logical in your case. 

I don't know though, I think I'm still leaning towards the 5.0s because because I think they're more of an all conditions wheel, whereas the 6.5s are for the flats and when its not too windy.

As for a 5.0 up front and 6.5 behind, I'll call it the "5.75", why don't you think shops would sell you one of each? They list the prices for each both individually and as a wheelset. I'm sure a shop would do it for you, but it may have to be specially ordered. Could anyone who works at a Bontrager dealer chime in on this?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah that's true. I can always swap out my wheelset should I get the 6.5s and the winds get too strong for my liking. Although I agree with you that the 5.0s are an all round wheel. That's for sure.

I'd probably use the 6.5s on flats mostly and switch back to my carbon aeros for hill repeats etc or when I just feel like it. Although, I could just switch my FRONT wheel. Hmmm.. :idea:

I think you COULD get one front and one rear wheel but shops usually wanna sell the wheel as a set IMO. But, yeah, you might be able to talk to them about it, especially if it's your LBS I guess. 

Now you made me reconsider my 6.5 'decision' so to speak and look at the 5.0s again..


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

the 5.75 would be a decent idea. however, 343 are 38 (or is it 39mm) and 58.....thats a pretty substanital gap between a medium depth and a deep wheel. a 50 paired with a 65, you are still running two pretty deep wheels....

however, 50mm as all around? not so much. any sort of wind that will "force" you off of 65mm winds will "force" you off of 50mm rims. sry to burst the bubble there. something like zipp 303's, or something under 40mm is an "all around" rim. once you get to 46, 50, 58, 65mm, you are in deep dish territory, and they are no longer all around (trust me, i own a set of 50mm carbon tubulars. i would ride them in anything except maybe like 25-30mph of wind. even then, depends on the race and conditions and how i was feeling. in that wind, i may ride my big rims or id be on something smaller, like my 27mm rims, it depends).


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Just playing the devil's advocate here...

If the peformance difference between a 50mm and 65mm wheel is negligible, but obviously better with the 65mm wheel, why does Bontrager make them so close together? If you claim the 6.5s are clearly the better option, then why would Bontrager make the 5.0s? Why has Discovery seemingly switched from using the 6.5s the past two years to the 5.0s exclusively (when using aero wheels), at least so far this year from what I have seen. Has it mainly just been because of the course that day or the rider's preference when choosing an aero wheel?

The questions keep running through my mind.


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

waterloo said:


> Just playing the devil's advocate here...
> 
> If the peformance difference between a 50mm and 65mm wheel is negligible, but obviously better with the 65mm wheel, why does Bontrager make them so close together? If you claim the 6.5s are clearly the better option, then why would Bontrager make the 5.0s? Why has Discovery seemingly switched from using the 6.5s the past two years to the 5.0s exclusively (when using aero wheels), at least so far this year from what I have seen. Has it mainly just been because of the course that day or the rider's preference when choosing an aero wheel?
> 
> The questions keep running through my mind.


peformance between 50 and 65 isnt negligible. 65 (in theory) will be more aero, more efficient in everythinig but super steep (10-15% +)climbing than the 50mm rims. For my money, i wont the best i can get, and while i do alot of climbing, in nearly every race i have ever done, i spend more time getting to the big climb then going up it.....for uphill tt's, thjats a different story. 

i have no idea why bonti makes them so close together, i dont work for them

the disco argument is moot. pro's (mostly) ride what they are paid to ride. when they have some choice, they tend to resist change. look at the proliferation of classic drops to ergo bends in the pro peleton. also, most pro's are just starting to accept "deep" wheels. it is slowly catching on, but alot of them (if you read interviews) still would rather have light weight. go over to analytic cycling and see which ones makes a larger difference. it could also be things were windy (which they were at toc), and given the option (ie. if you had both at your disposal, which they most certainly do) they opted for the smaller of the two further, at the pro level, that little bit of weight could make a difference. or riders preference.

both wheels are going to be fast. personally, im an "aero weenie" before a "weight weenie" when it comes to wheels. from what i have read, been told, etc it seems to be that in 99% of situations, aeroness trumps weight. I am lucky to have a 50mm carbon set that weighs in slightly UNDER my 27mm set.....which means i can use them for just about anything (unless it is super, super windy, or crits, where i dont want to wreck them, where i will be sitting in, and where its flat anyways)


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Disco used the 5.0s last year as well actually and has been using them ever since. It's so that they have an aero but lighter wheelset for those climbs. Except for like maybe L'Alpe D'Huez and such, they'll be using the 5.0s.


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

*6.5 Tubular*

I went with the 6.5 tubular over the 5.0's. Awesome ride! I did not believe the hype between tubular vs. clincher, but I'm now a convert. The front wheel will move during wind gusts. My first ride had gusts up to 15 mph. It wasn't bad when you new what was coming - a bit of a surprise when you were mentally neutral. I have not switched back to my XXX clinchers yet. I'll save them for windy days. The weight difference has been a non issue.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

I went and handled a pair of 5.0s and 6.5s and decided they are not worth it

first and for most because I am not going to race any time soon and they are just way over priced even with my discount -

secondly the nipple entering the rim will resemble the former cosmic carbon wheelset effect in which in the rain they become like the TItanic and hold enough water to shower after a ride

the carbon is some what flimsy but nothing unusual for carbon although Reynolds don't flex as much.

I encourage you all to examine a pair before you buy and use your brains not your emotions


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

CARBON110 said:


> I went and handled a pair of 5.0s and 6.5s and decided they are not worth it
> 
> first and for most because I am not going to race any time soon and they are just way over priced even with my discount -
> 
> ...


The flexy part is the farring but the rim is VERY VERY strong as it's built upon the XXX Lite rims which have no rider restriction weight and are Bontrager's strongest wheels.

As for water entering the wheels, you could always dry em out if that happens now. Same way as you'd turn your bike over to drain the water out.


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

CARBON110 said:


> first and for most because I am not going to race any time soon and they are just way over priced even with my discount -


looks like you came to your sense's.....unless you are racing, carbon wheels are pretty much just to show off.......how rich you are......


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

allons-y said:


> looks like you came to your sense's.....unless you are racing, carbon wheels are pretty much just to show off.......how rich you are......


What a stupid statement. There's nothing wrong with owning and riding a high-end product simply because you like it.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> What a stupid statement. There's nothing wrong with owning and riding a high-end product simply because you like it.


+1

Or because you appreciate the technology and understand and how and why it works.


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

your right, it was a dumb comment. i see where you are coming from.

sry


----------

